# مشكلة مع الاسكانر



## taten (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*جبت سكانر  ustek ومش عارف ازاى اخلى الكتابة تطلع واضحة يعنى لما بحط صفحة مكتوبة فى الاسكانر بتطلع بنفس حجمها بالضبط ودة ما ينفشى كدة ما اعرفش اشوف اقراها و كمان البرنامج مش بيدعم اللغة العربية لما بعمل osr علشان اطلع الملف فى صيفة ورد باد او ورد او اكسل مفيش عربى مع البرنامج ومش عارف اعمل اية*


----------



## taten (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

الاسكانر اسمة m ustiek


----------



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

لظهور الكتابة بشكل واضح يجب رفع الــعدد النقاط DPI

بخصوص عمل اسكان للصفحات العربى فهذا الامر يجب ان يكون عادى جدا الا ان رغبت بتحويل الصورة الى ملف نصى وهذا يستدعى برنامج 







ذلك الكلام غير مفهوم الملون بالاحمر



> *جبت سكانر ustek ومش عارف ازاى اخلى الكتابة تطلع واضحة يعنى لما بحط صفحة مكتوبة فى الاسكانر بتطلع بنفس حجمها بالضبط ودة ما ينفشى كدة ما اعرفش اشوف اقراها و كمان البرنامج مش بيدعم اللغة العربية لما بعمل osr علشان اطلع الملف فى صيفة ورد باد او ورد او اكسل مفيش عربى مع البرنامج ومش عارف اعمل اية*


----------



## taten (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

يعنى اية رفع عد النقاط انا عاوز اعرف ازاى استخدم برنامج زى Acds7 بتاع الصور مثلآ علشان اكبر حجم الصورة قبل ما اعمل لها سكان وكمان عاوز اعرف ازاى ارفع مقالة عملت لها اسكان على المنتدى مثلآ و تبقى ممكن تتقرى للاعضاء و يا ريت تشرح لى ازاى اعمل سكان لصفحات كتاب و اعملة ملف ادوبى اكروبات و انزلة على منتدى مثلآ 
اة البرامج دى مع الجهاز و انا مش شايف ان لها اى لازمة
Lead Photo Express 5
Picture Show3
*اة حاولت ارفع صورة لمقال اخدتة بالسكانر على المنتدى طول قوى ثم فشلت العملية اية افضل صيغة لرفع ملف يعنى اعملة اية Wmp Bmpjbg*


----------



## taten (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

*لبرنامج الذى يقرأ النصوص للاسكانر فية كل اللغات الا العربى يعنى ما اقدرشى اعمل سكاننج لمقال بالعربى و احولة لملف ورد او ملف ورد باد البرنامج اسمة Abbyyfine Reader4*


----------



## taten (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

*يا ريت اى برنامج ريدر يدعم العربى بس يكون نسخة كاملة علشان ما افضلش اشيل و احط فى البرامج وانا حاعمل محاولة انى ابدل الجهاز دة ب سكانر بينك اظن ممكن دة بيكون يقرا عربى*


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

جارى عمل شرح تفضيلى لاسئلتك ورجاء ذكر نوع الاسكانر كرقمة وموديلة

ولكن مبدئيا نجيب ونقول

افضل امتداد هو





> Jpg او Png


كيفية رفع الصور من جهازك كمقال


> افضل برنامج لالتقاط الصور ورفعها فى وقت واحد
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5997
> هديه صغيره00ارفع صورك بدون مواقع تحميل
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=878



ازاى استخدم برنامج زى Acds7 بتاع الصور مثلآ علشان اكبر حجم الصورة قبل ما اعمل لها سكان



> يمكنك بعد اخذ الصورة ان تستخدم اى برنامج Picture Re-sizer وتكبر الصورة كما تريد بالحجم المطلوب


----------



## taten (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

*بعد ما رحت وغيرت الجهاز ب جهاز بينك 5000 رجعت تانى فى كلامى لان جهاز البينك دة كفتة جدآ بطىء وممل ومعقد وصوتة عالى رجعت تانى لجهازى mustek 1248ub
هوة سهل  وكمان ياخد الكهرباء من اليو اس بى على طول لكن انا عاوز اعمل ocr لمقالات عربى احولها لل ملف ورد او ورد باد على طول و المشكلة ان البرنامج اللى بييجى مع الجهاز دة و حتى اللى مع الجهاز التانى لا يدعم اللغة العربية برنامج ABBYY FINEREADER SPRINT 4
وانا عاوز برنامج يعمل OCR للمقالات العربى انا كنت فاكر ان المشكلة فى الاسكانر علشان كدة رحت بدلتة لكن طلعت المشكلة فى البرنامج انة لا يدعم العربى 
بالنسبة للصور انا كنت عاوزاعرف هل ممكن اكبر المقاس بتاعها قبل ما اعمل لها سكان لان الخط بيكون صغير صعب يقرأ 
وشكرآ*


----------



## taten (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مشكلة مع الاسكانر*

*جبت برنامج Readiris pro10 بيقرا عربى لكن لما بوصل لمرحلة التسييف بتطلع رسالة غريبة و بيطلع الملف صفر كيلو بايت واضح ان مفيش فايدة*


----------



## maarry (13 يوليو 2012)

روووووعه جميل


----------

